

Bitcoin, litecoin, dogecoin:  How to explore the block chain - frist45
http://grantammons.me/bitcoin-litecoin-dogecoin-exploring-the-block-chain/?utm_source=hn&utm_medium=web&utm_campaign=hn

======
lucb1e
Thought it was going to tell me how to explore the block chain, not explain
what Bitcoin is and what each block's fields mean.

Exploring the blockchain, e.g. determining a relation between addresses, seems
much more interesting.

~~~
pmorici
ditto, I've been looking for a better way to analyze the block chain but half
the things I find seem to be defunct projects.

~~~
jnbiche
Depending on how deep you want to go, here's a fast little blockchain parser
that will parse the blockchain into a SQL database or text file(s) for your
viewing pleasure:

[https://github.com/znort987/blockparser](https://github.com/znort987/blockparser)

------
shirman
here is from Russian reddit like community too
[http://leprocoin.org](http://leprocoin.org)

2014 will be a year of coins I guess

